# osu!3DS mockup



## smileyhead (Nov 27, 2017)

I was bored, so I did this. No copy and pasting (except for the logo, background and my propic), everything was made from the ground up.
This took quite a while, so I'd rather not continue it for fun, but if someone wants to remake osu! or port osu!laser, I'd gladly design the UI.


----------



## Navonod (Nov 27, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but what is osu!3DS?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 27, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is osu!3DS?


A 3DS version of osu!.


----------



## Navonod (Nov 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> A 3DS version of osu!.


So kinda like Guitar Hero. Got it.

Edit: Or Guitar Hero is like osu!. 
Not sure which came first.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 27, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> So kinda like Guitar Hero. Got it.
> 
> Edit: Or Guitar Hero is like osu!.
> Not sure which came first.


Uh... they've got nothing in common except for both being rhythm games.
(Although, there is a secondary game mode similar to Guitar Hero (osu!mania), but I think that's based more on DDR.)


----------



## Navonod (Nov 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Uh... they've got nothing in common except for both being rhythm games.
> (Although, there is a secondary game mode similar to Guitar Hero (osu!mania), but I think that's based more on DDR.)


In a way they are. You have to hit a button or match lines to keep the song going.


----------

